# Prior to Seminaries???



## Blue Tick (Oct 28, 2008)

Prior to seminaries how did men receive training for the gospel ministry? Did they receive a classical education in university and then the church trained them for the gospel ministry?


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 28, 2008)

2 Timothy 2:2


----------

